

Lattee: Add some milk to your Coffeescript - devthougths
http://haithembelhaj.github.com/Lattee/

======
TrevorBurnham
More CoffeeScript consoles are always welcome, but this one isn't very
intuitive. The minimalism goes too far; you have to mouse over the logo just
to see the instructions. Also, isn't CTRL+X spoken for (as "cut") on non-Mac
systems?

